# Having Problems w/2 x 65 Watts of Light over Tank



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking of turning off one of these lights and just running 1 65 watt bulb over my 29 gallon tank. I've tried running 2 65 watt bulbs and I'm beginning to see different types of algea, not to mention that my male krib is constantly hiding now and I think it might be from the either the high light or poor water quality due too much light. 

My question is, if I turn off one bulb, will I see more algea or will I be okay if I dose less ferts and turn down the CO2?

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

i would dose less but keep the c02 up


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

On my very first planted tank I had a 2x65 watts over a 20G tank, which equaled major algea growth. I would strongly suggest only running one bulb. With the reduction in light the consumption of ferts will be less, but still needed. I would not do a drastic cutback on ferts, but a slight one. Then see what happens with plant growth and go from there. I would not cut back on C02 injection. This is another reason I would not do a drastic cut back on ferts.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

My first planted tank was a 20g with 96w over it and almost zero algae.

Post your dosing regime, how much co2 you are getting into the water and photo-period.

Something I have learned with really high light is to keep the photo-period short(I keep mine at 7-8hrs), co2 is a must (30ppms) and ferts are needed ( I started with EI but it wasn't enough for me so its now double). I now have on my 30g a dual type daylight setting which consist of 7-8hrs 96w and 1-2hrs of noon burst of both.

Also with high light and EI you need a good/steady amount of co2 and a heavily planted tank, even if they are temporary till things settle!


----------



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

I had 2x65 over my 29 and had many algae problems. What fixed it for me was to keep ferts and co2 the same, but turn one light on for 10 hours and the other for only 4 hours around the middle of the day.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Shortening the daylight, or midday light can really help. I think that may be the best/first thing to try.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I started running only one bulb today, I will keep CO2 and ferts the same, as Trena stated and see what happens. I'm also do for a 50% water change today, just trying to wake up first.

When you run a lot of light over your tank it really doesn't give you room for error, you have to stay on top of it constantly and I don't want that, I'm just too busy, at work and at home. I want to sit back and start enjoying it rather than working on it all the time.


With 2 x 65 watts of light, my photo period was 8 hours, I was dosing EI according the sticky for 20/40 gallon tanks, then I tried upping the ferts and little more and my dwarf sags started disappearing, a lot of the leaves are clear now. Granted they grew up more than out under 1 bulb but at least they were green and they were growing. I know that the depth of a 29 gallon can be problematic with a lot of plants.

Hopefully less light will help me get some of this algea under control.


----------



## ap1492 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm more and more of the opinion that I don't really know what's going on in my tank at any given moment. I also have a 29g tank with the same lighting--I couldn't really say what makes algae come for awhile and then go away.

I usually suggest to myself one or more of the following when I have algae problems (or plant problems or just want a little extra zip): 

1) increase (or decrease) the ferts-- individually or all together
2) or increase the co2
3) or change the lights (bulbs or duration)
4) or increase water changes, or increase CO2, 
5) or add more algae eating shrimp/fish
6) or move some fish 
7) or pray to jesus
8) or add 2x dose of excel x 2-3 days (essentially cheating)
9) or ... the list goes on ad infinitum

I have about equal faith in each of the above interventions other than #8 which has never failed though I've only used it occasionally (usually when lazy and tired).

Nevertheless I continue to hypothesize left right and center-- me and most people who post around here. An interesting phenomenon, surprising how I find poor experiment methods essentially gratifying. It is of course the plants.

Incidentally the tank has essentially zero algae these days, the plants and animals are thriving and I'm burning all 130 watts about 11 hrs/day. How do I do it? It's the frequent water changes, maybe.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

ap1492 said:


> Incidentally the tank has essentially zero algae these days, the plants and animals are thriving and I'm burning all 130 watts about 11 hrs/day. How do I do it? It's the frequent water changes, maybe.


Oh I'm a firm believer in frequent water changes, there was a time when I was doing two 50% water changes a week and my plants grew the best at this time. Now I find that plants which use to grow incredibly well, i.e., Narrow Leaf Ludwigia and Rotala Indica, have stunted new growth and the stems of my Ludwigia turn black and melt away. Nobody seems to be able to help me out with this problem either, it's so frustrating. These are two of my favorite plants too!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I do weekly water changes of 50% and have no problem with it. 

LindaC, I think you need to start with less light and work your way up. If the plants are dying then you are lacking in something and since you have high light it would lead me to believe it's either co2 or ferts.


----------

